# La Rumorosa Video



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

I wasn't sure if I should post this in this forum or in the video forum...

Anyway here is a little video I made from a fun ride we had this past weekend down La Rumorosa grade near Mexicali. I consider it a jeep trail, not technical at all, a bit gnarly in places and just plain fun. We do this as a shuttle, but one of these days I might try peddling up or at least see how far I can go. Hope you guys enjoy watching this, I know my friends and I enjoy riding it...










My blog with my other biking videos: http://zerkmxl.blogspot.com


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome video, you are fast man !!!  
Nice music, and good bike your MKIII
How was the wind?


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks! ...and thanks for commenting, I don't know what’s worse, getting flamed or being ignored. :bluefrown:

There was no wind at all! The weather was perfect! And the special effect, speeding everything up a bit, is a bit kitschy, I have to admit, but I like it.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Maybe the terrain is not technical but the landscape is awesome!! Sweet ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## chromoly77 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice ride !!! we wheresupposed to do it like 3 weeks ago but there was a event going up hill and we couldnt do it.


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks! About a year ago we went downhill there while there was some sort of Red Bull sponsored event going on - people running and walking uphill. Nobody told us we couldn't go down. We just went at much slower pace than usual, mindfull of the other people, stopping often to talk with them. Video footage of us "downhillers" even appeared in the Mexicali news covering the event.


----------



## chromoly77 (Mar 4, 2009)

zerkmxl said:


> Thanks! About a year ago we went downhill there while there was some sort of Red Bull sponsored event going on - people running and walking uphill. Nobody told us we couldn't go down. We just went at much slower pace than usual, mindfull of the other people, stopping often to talk with them. Video footage of us "downhillers" even appeared in the Mexicali news covering the event.


yeah it was the samething i did a post on a different forum and 1 of the organizers sent me a private message saying that please if we go to be extremely careful so we cancel the trip overthere plus it was close to 20 of us and everybody was traying to haul *** all the way down.. we are planing on going in the next 2 weeks or so if you wanna tag long.


----------



## chromoly77 (Mar 4, 2009)

hey post this video on the suthern california side so they can see theres somo nice trails here to..


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Cool...I'll actually be down in Mexicali in two weeks, Mother's Day weekend to be exact (May 9-10). I'll contact you later.


----------



## reyluna (Feb 24, 2011)

zerkmxl said:


> Cool...I'll actually be down in Mexicali in two weeks, Mother's Day weekend to be exact (May 9-10). I'll contact you later.


Ill be in mexicali on the 23 of dec and would like to hit that up. Im from colorado spring and the trails are not that good this time of year.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*muy bueno*

Hola

Yo creo que todos los videos son bueno y sobre todo si mos gusta este deporte, lo que es abuurido a veces para la esposa o los amigos es interesante para los de este forum, asi que bien por ti y asi me das la oortunidad de conocer otros lugares de Mexico.

Gracias...

Yo no se los del Forum pero I was singing all the time hahahah I went in a cafe tacuba concert long time ago in Mexico.

again Thansk!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wouldn't be nice to have a Bike Only Downhill in La Rumororsa ... Perhaps from the Toll Booth down


----------

